# alias verwenden



## stefangraf (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute

ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich hole aus einer Tabelle Records zu Troubletickets. Darin sind 2 beteiligte User (Emplyee und Customer) mit ihrer ID (PID) abgespeichert. ich suche nun ein select statement, dass mir neben dem ID der zwei User auch noch den Name der beiden User aus einer zweiten Tabelle holt (anhand der ID). 

So sieht meine querry aus: die funktioniert, mir aber den namen des customers nicht ausgibt (den namen des des emplyee schon).


```
SELECT 
      tickets.OPENED_BY AS Employee_PID,
      contacts.CS_FULL_NAME AS Employee,	
      tickets.CONTACT_NAME AS Customer_PID,
      contacts.CS_FULL_NAME AS Customer
FROM tickets, contacts
WHERE tickets.OPENED_BY = contacts.CONTACT_NAME
```

ich habe probiert die where klausel zu erweitern:

```
AND tickets.CONTACT_NAME  = contacts.CONTACT_NAME
```
das hat aber leider nicht geholfen, da ich damit meine querry eingeschränkt habe.
ich verwende oracle 9.

hat jemand eine idee wie man das macht? (2 select?)

danke und gruss


----------



## anmae (13. Oktober 2006)

stefangraf hat gesagt.:


> ```
> SELECT
> tickets.OPENED_BY AS Employee_PID,
> contacts.CS_FULL_NAME AS Employee,
> ...



Also wenn ich deinen Code richtig verstehe hast du 2 relationen.
In der tickets hast du eine OPENED_BY und eine CONTACT_NAME ID welche beide auf die contacts.CONTACT_NAME ID verweisen?
klingt mir nen weng wie nen tippfehler? , ansonstenn sollte es so gehen, obwohl ein Join schöner wäre.


----------



## stefangraf (13. Oktober 2006)

ja, da gebe ich dir Recht, dass es so wie ein Tippfehler aussieht. 

aber wie kann ich folgende ausgabe erreichen:



> Employee_PID, Employee, Customer_PID, Customer
> person1          , h.muster  , person2         , k.meier



wie würde hier die querry lauten, ich muss ja irgendwie 2 mal auf die personentabelle zugreifen?

danke


----------

